# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عالم الرياضة الازرق - هثيم الرشيد و رابح ماجر

## عجبكو

*عالم الرياضة البرنامج الاكثر مشاهده في السودان كتبت عنه بوست سابق و وجدت فيه المعارضة من بعض الاخوة فاحترمت اراءهم و لكن فاض بي الكيل لذا ساكتب في هذا البوست كل ما يجوش بخاطري ولن اخاف في الله لومة لائم 


اولا نبدا من امس الاول وانا لافي في الفيس كعادتي لقيت واحد اسمو كمال سويكت المهم رسلت لي طلب قبلني و لقيتو خاشي قلت النشوف الزول ده فهمو شنو سلمت عليو و قلت ليو بصراحة انت ورضا مريخاب ولا هلالاب فاجاب بدون تردد انا صفوة و رضا رشاشة فضحكت قليلا و دعوته للمنبر فاجاب انه اعتزل المنتديات للشلييات وكده فنهيت الموضوع .

نرجع لي حلقة الليله في عالم الرياضة 


المهم جيت من الجامع لقيت واحد بيتكلم عن الهلال المهم فهمت انو خالد عز الدين بتاع الجلافيط صبرت روحي قلت يمكن يجيبو حاجة عن المريخ فبعد نصف ساعة من الساعة 2 و 45 الي الساعة 3 و 15 و بعد الزمن الطويل ده 30 دقيقة انا بعدها بالثواني فرحت قلت الليله ح يجيبوا لينا اقوان المريخ السمحة لكن عشم ابليس في الجنة جابو لي الطريفي و قعد يتكلم عن السودان و فرقه و بعد داك جره الكلام وانا مغيوظ لمن طرشقته عديل كده اتاكد انو كمال سويكت ما كضب لانو رضا رشاشة باين الجلفطه وحلفت تاني عالم الرياضة ده ما حاحضرو ابدا ولو قطعو رقبتي عدييييييييييييل كده يعني بالواضح كده

عجبكوووووووووووووووووو يقاطع عالم الرياضة للابد حتي يرجع البرنامج رياضيا وليس هلالايا 


هيثم الرشيد و رابح ماجر 


طبعا من العنوان سيستغرب الجميع لكن لا تستغربوا لانو الاثنين فنانين ولاعبين وهدف هيثم الرشيد في الفريق اليوغندي الجابو في عالم الرياضة الازرق ذكرني هدف المعلم رابح ماجر الذي احرزه قبل زمن فتحية لهيثم الرشيد لاعب المريخ المبدع و نتمنى من الوالي ان يقيم حفل اعتزاله في الرد كاسل لما قدمه للمريخ 



اخر حاجة 

هيثم الرشيد لعاب زي رابح ماجر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اولا نبدا من امس الاول وانا لافي في الفيس كعادتي لقيت واحد اسمو كمال سويكت المهم رسلت لي طلب قبلني و لقيتو خاشي قلت النشوف الزول ده فهمو شنو سلمت عليو و قلت ليو بصراحة انت ورضا مريخاب ولا هلالاب فاجاب بدون تردد انا صفوة و رضا رشاشة فضحكت قليلا و دعوته للمنبر فاجاب انه اعتزل المنتديات للشلييات وكده فنهيت الموضوع .




كمال سويكت صفوة وكان عضو في المنتديات المحبين و الجماهير يمكن ان يكون لديه اسباب تمنعه من المشاركة في المنتديات 
كل الاعلامين يضقون ذرعا بما يحدث في المنتديات من نقد لذلك ينسحبون منها مع اول صدام 
رضا رغم هلاليته لكنه لديه سعة صدر في الانتقادات التي توجه لبرنامجه ويرد على الجميع في منتديات كووورة سودانية الموقع العربي فهو عضو هناك 
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يا عجبكو احتمال يكونوا ناس قوون ابوا يدوهوم لقطات من المباراة عشان كدا ما جابوها
هسي دا اعتزال نهائي عن مشاهدة عالم الرياضة و لا يقبل التراجع 
اما بالنسبة لهدف هيثم الرشيد والله لمن جابوا قلت نفس التعليق فعلا زكرنا برابح ماجر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كمال سويكت صفوة وكان عضو في المنتديات المحبين و الجماهير يمكن ان يكون لديه اسباب تمنعه من المشاركة في المنتديات 
كل الاعلامين يضقون ذرعا بما يحدث في المنتديات من نقد لذلك ينسحبون منها مع اول صدام 
رضا رغم هلاليته لكنه لديه سعة صدر في الانتقادات التي توجه لبرنامجه ويرد على الجميع في منتديات كووورة سودانية الموقع العربي فهو عضو هناك 





اجدع لي الرابط بس يا طارق حامد خليني اتفشي فيو انا غير منتديات المريخ ما بعرف حاجة  

وكمال سويكت قال هو كان عضو في منبر اون لاين و قال المنبر يعاني من الشلليات و كلام كتير انا ما فهمت منو حاجة لكن براحتو اي زول ما دايرنا نحنا ما دايرنو :z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

يا عجبكو احتمال يكونوا ناس قوون ابوا يدوهوم لقطات من المباراة عشان كدا ما جابوها
هسي دا اعتزال نهائي عن مشاهدة عالم الرياضة و لا يقبل التراجع 
اما بالنسبة لهدف هيثم الرشيد والله لمن جابوا قلت نفس التعليق فعلا زكرنا برابح ماجر






والله يا امجد لو ما ادوهم اللقطات يورونا يقولو تاني مافي اقوان عشان ما نحضر برنامجهم و هو اصلا قناة السودان انا ما بفتحها الا عشان عالم الرياضة وبعد ده ما بفتحها نهائي 

و هدف هيثم الرشيد زي قون رابح بالظبط وهم الاتنين فنانين :111:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياعجبكو الموضوع دة كلنا عارفنو لكن نسوي شنو البرنامج اتفرض علينا فرض 
ولازم نصبر ........................

انا مع المقاطعة دي!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ياعجبكو الموضوع دة كلنا عارفنو لكن نسوي شنو البرنامج اتفرض علينا فرض 
ولازم نصبر ........................

انا مع المقاطعة دي!!!!!!!!






ليه يتفرض علينا يا امام نحنا مش جمهور سوداني و من حقنا نتابع فريقنا زي باقي الفرق و اصبر بس خلي طارق يجدع لي الرابط و شوف رضا صحبك حاعمل ليك فيو شنو 


مقاطعة حتي يعود البرنامج رياضيا :41:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياعجبكو تلفونو كيف ينفع هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

عالم الرياضة البرنامج الاكثر مشاهده في السودان كتبت عنه بوست سابق و وجدت فيه المعارضة من بعض الاخوة فاحترمت اراءهم و لكن فاض بي الكيل لذا ساكتب في هذا البوست كل ما يجوش بخاطري ولن اخاف في الله لومة لائم 


اولا نبدا من امس الاول وانا لافي في الفيس كعادتي لقيت واحد اسمو كمال سويكت المهم رسلت لي طلب قبلني و لقيتو خاشي قلت النشوف الزول ده فهمو شنو سلمت عليو و قلت ليو بصراحة انت ورضا مريخاب ولا هلالاب فاجاب بدون تردد انا صفوة و رضا رشاشة فضحكت قليلا و دعوته للمنبر فاجاب انه اعتزل المنتديات للشلييات وكده فنهيت الموضوع .

نرجع لي حلقة الليله في عالم الرياضة 


المهم جيت من الجامع لقيت واحد بيتكلم عن الهلال المهم فهمت انو خالد عز الدين بتاع الجلافيط صبرت روحي قلت يمكن يجيبو حاجة عن المريخ فبعد نصف ساعة من الساعة 2 و 45 الي الساعة 3 و 15 و بعد الزمن الطويل ده 30 دقيقة انا بعدها بالثواني فرحت قلت الليله ح يجيبوا لينا اقوان المريخ السمحة لكن عشم ابليس في الجنة جابو لي الطريفي و قعد يتكلم عن السودان و فرقه و بعد داك جره الكلام وانا مغيوظ لمن طرشقته عديل كده اتاكد انو كمال سويكت ما كضب لانو رضا رشاشة باين الجلفطه وحلفت تاني عالم الرياضة ده ما حاحضرو ابدا ولو قطعو رقبتي عدييييييييييييل كده يعني بالواضح كده

عجبكوووووووووووووووووو يقاطع عالم الرياضة للابد حتي يرجع البرنامج رياضيا وليس هلالايا 


هيثم الرشيد و رابح ماجر 


طبعا من العنوان سيستغرب الجميع لكن لا تستغربوا لانو الاثنين فنانين ولاعبين وهدف هيثم الرشيد في الفريق اليوغندي الجابو في عالم الرياضة الازرق ذكرني هدف المعلم رابح ماجر الذي احرزه قبل زمن فتحية لهيثم الرشيد لاعب المريخ المبدع و نتمنى من الوالي ان يقيم حفل اعتزاله في الرد كاسل لما قدمه للمريخ 



اخر حاجة 

هيثم الرشيد لعاب زي رابح ماجر




طول بالك يا عجبنا 
الدوري الممتاز أظنو حصري حتى التغطية المصورة في يد قون
أما عن هيثم الرشيد حقيقي كان فارس يعشق المريخ وكان في جعبنو الكثير للمريخ لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل فقط نتمنى له التوفيق في قادم ايامه ويستحق تكريم على عطاءه الثر 
أما السويكت فهو صفوي رائع يعشق المريخ وأظنه أبعد من برنامج الرياضة على مضض
ورضا هلالابي لكن الحق لايتحيز كثيراً لفريقه ويتقبل النقد .
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياعجبكو تلفونو كيف ينفع هههههههههههههه



والله لو كتبتو ولا لزيتو في الخاص هسي اتفاهم ليك معاو 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عوض حبشي
					

طول بالك يا عجبنا 
الدوري الممتاز أظنو حصري حتى التغطية المصورة في يد قون
أما عن هيثم الرشيد حقيقي كان فارس يعشق المريخ وكان في جعبنو الكثير للمريخ لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل فقط نتمنى له التوفيق في قادم ايامه ويستحق تكريم على عطاءه الثر 
أما السويكت فهو صفوي رائع يعشق المريخ وأظنه أبعد من برنامج الرياضة على مضض
ورضا هلالابي لكن الحق لايتحيز كثيراً لفريقه ويتقبل النقد .




والله يا محمد عوض الناس ديل كتروها شديد صبرنا لمن الصبر الفينا كمل مقاطعة بس حتي ينعدلو و هيثم الرشيد رابح ماجر جديد و سوكيت صفوة لا غبار عليه و رضا لا يرضيني ولن يرضيني ابدا حتي اري العدل في برنامجه
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*اجمل ما برنامج عالم الرياضه اليوم لقطات بهدله وارغو لدفاع الهليل 




وارغو انيمبا غير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

اجمل ما برنامج عالم الرياضه اليوم لقطات بهدله وارغو لدفاع الهليل 




وارغو انيمبا غير




ههههههههههههههه والله مواسير بشكل هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*كيف انكم تحكمون ياعالم انا والله مع عجبكو 
فى كل كلمه دا راجل مستفز مستبد يمين بالله
قربت اكسر التلفزيون جايب الجلفوط خالد ثقاله
ويتثاقلوا وكل مايجى ثقاله يتخارج رضا الجلفوط
يمسك فيه بى سؤال وهاك ياغزل وهاك ياكلام 
يمين انا قلت ثقاله بتكلم عن برشلونه ورضا منتشى 
كأنو بقول لينا كيه كيه ديل معفنين ياخ والله ياعجبكو
ما اتفشيت الا فى عمايل وارقو ؟؟؟ياخ دا لعاب لعاب
اول مره اشوفوا بى شعار انيمبا وسوى للجلافيط قلب
ياخ ماردونا بس بسم الله ماشاء الله وتيقنت من ورقه الجماعه 
دى ورقه اي تو (A2)عديل كدى يا اخوانا عيروه لأنيمبا هذا العام ولم تندمو
لكن ياعجبكو كان سجلوه ليه بى اسمو مابنخليه البرامج ده 
سيكافا جايه وغصبا عنو يجى يتغزل ويستقبل البعثه المنتصره 
*

----------


## النجم للرجم

*[justify]يا اخوانا رضا دا رشاشة معروف من زمان وكان لاعب في ناشئي الجلافيط 
وهو السبب الرئيسي في ابعاد الإعلامي الصفوة الأستاذ / كمال حامد 
عن القسم الرياضي في التلفزيون وعن تقديم برنامج عالم الرياضة والسبب 
كله انه اعلام الجلافيط شن هجوم عنيفا" علي كمال حامد لأنه مريخابي 
وانتو عارفين اعلام الفول لمن يقبل علي مريخابي تلقاهم كلهم زي الكورال
وزي البوم والغربان لحدي ما شالوا كمال حامد وجابو لينا الرشاشة العوير 
والمستفز دا لكن يجب علي اعلامنا ان يتعامل معهم بالمثل هحوم كاسح 
علي رضا وانتقاد حتي تصل للوزير ومدير التلفزيون وبعدها الدورة بتاعته قربت 
تنتهي ويشيلوه ويجيبو غير - اما بالنسبة لرابط موقع كوورة فها هو واهجم عليه 
يالعجب زي هجوم الملك علي ابوعشرين ههههههههههههههههههاي :-[/justify]
www.kooora.com
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000764486135

اعفص هنا وحتلقى رضا مصطفى الشيخ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

كيف انكم تحكمون ياعالم انا والله مع عجبكو 
فى كل كلمه دا راجل مستفز مستبد يمين بالله
قربت اكسر التلفزيون جايب الجلفوط خالد ثقاله
ويتثاقلوا وكل مايجى ثقاله يتخارج رضا الجلفوط
يمسك فيه بى سؤال وهاك ياغزل وهاك ياكلام 
يمين انا قلت ثقاله بتكلم عن برشلونه ورضا منتشى 
كأنو بقول لينا كيه كيه ديل معفنين ياخ والله ياعجبكو
ما اتفشيت الا فى عمايل وارقو ؟؟؟ياخ دا لعاب لعاب
اول مره اشوفوا بى شعار انيمبا وسوى للجلافيط قلب
ياخ ماردونا بس بسم الله ماشاء الله وتيقنت من ورقه الجماعه 
دى ورقه اي تو (A2)عديل كدى يا اخوانا عيروه لأنيمبا هذا العام ولم تندمو
لكن ياعجبكو كان سجلوه ليه بى اسمو مابنخليه البرامج ده 
سيكافا جايه وغصبا عنو يجى يتغزل ويستقبل البعثه المنتصره 




ننتظر و سنري مع اني ما رده القبيح ده 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم للرجم
					

[justify]يا اخوانا رضا دا رشاشة معروف من زمان وكان لاعب في ناشئي الجلافيط 
وهو السبب الرئيسي في ابعاد الإعلامي الصفوة الأستاذ / كمال حامد 
عن القسم الرياضي في التلفزيون وعن تقديم برنامج عالم الرياضة والسبب 
كله انه اعلام الجلافيط شن هجوم عنيفا" علي كمال حامد لأنه مريخابي 
وانتو عارفين اعلام الفول لمن يقبل علي مريخابي تلقاهم كلهم زي الكورال
وزي البوم والغربان لحدي ما شالوا كمال حامد وجابو لينا الرشاشة العوير 
والمستفز دا لكن يجب علي اعلامنا ان يتعامل معهم بالمثل هحوم كاسح 
علي رضا وانتقاد حتي تصل للوزير ومدير التلفزيون وبعدها الدورة بتاعته قربت 
تنتهي ويشيلوه ويجيبو غير - اما بالنسبة لرابط موقع كوورة فها هو واهجم عليه 
يالعجب زي هجوم الملك علي ابوعشرين ههههههههههههههههههاي :-[/justify]
www.kooora.com



والله يا نجم سجلت وما فعلوني بلاي حركو لي الموضوع ده انا مسجل بي المريخابي الشرس 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000764486135

اعفص هنا وحتلقى رضا مصطفى الشيخ





لديه العديد من الاصدقاء والله محظوظ بشكل :z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله ياعجبكو يارائع انا لي اكتر من سنة ماشفت عالم البياخه ده
ارتحنا وريحنا روحنا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والله ياعجبكو يارائع انا لي اكتر من سنة ماشفت عالم البياخه ده
ارتحنا وريحنا روحنا






والله يا مهدي انت مرتاااااااااااااح وانا زاتي حابقي زيك
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*رضا معروف رشاشة و الاعلام الجلفوطي يهاجم كل من ينتمي للمريخ في المنابر العامة فقد حاربوا كمال حامد و عبد الحمن عبد الرسول و ميرفت و...... القائمة تطول على عكس الاعلام المريخي الذي يتعايش مع الأمر الواقع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*:hdown::hdown::hdown::hdown::hdown:

عالم الرياضة يا جماعة من فات منو كمال حامد بقى عالم الهليل وليس الرياضة .. 
وانا شخصياً مقاطعوا من يوم ما رضا الرشاشة استلم البنامج ..
يا عجبكو انت بى صاحبك معااك ما براك .. يلا بلا عالم رياضة بلا بطيخ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

رضا معروف رشاشة و الاعلام الجلفوطي يهاجم كل من ينتمي للمريخ في المنابر العامة فقد حاربوا كمال حامد و عبد الحمن عبد الرسول و ميرفت و...... القائمة تطول على عكس الاعلام المريخي الذي يتعايش مع الأمر الواقع



والله يا جامرابي اصلا اعلامنا الصفوي ياهو المضيعنا حان وقت الشفوتيه زي ما قال سلك 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

:hdown::hdown::hdown::hdown::hdown:

عالم الرياضة يا جماعة من فات منو كمال حامد بقى عالم الهليل وليس الرياضة .. 
وانا شخصياً مقاطعوا من يوم ما رضا الرشاشة استلم البنامج ..
يا عجبكو انت بى صاحبك معااك ما براك .. يلا بلا عالم رياضة بلا بطيخ






تمام يا ميدو والله رضا كرهنا الحاجة الوحيدة البنحضرها في قناة السودان وبعد ده ما حنفتحها خالص و عبال ما نجلي فوول كمان :ban:
                        	*

----------

